# cam help pleasee



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i want to get cams what are really good and loud ones and do i need to just buy cams or do i need to buy other parts for the cams thanx guys.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

BTW: This is a OHV motor with one cam.

Buy a cam kit and don't tell the guy on the other end that you want a loud cam. Get with someone who knows cam profiles that will talk to you about your goals. What do you want out of your car. Because a car with a lopey cam is not allways the most drivable car. You will have to get a cam kit thats cam, pushrods, springs, rockers.


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

:agreeBefore you look into cams, you need to decide what your plans are for the car. Loud, high angle cams sound cool, but require more money in valvetrain parts and tuning and are not as streetable as a mild cam. 
You need to call up a performance shop and speak with them, because judging from your question, you probably wouldn't be able to install it correctly and tune it.


----------

